

CasperJS in your browser - gggarnier
http://www.casperide.io

======
snow_mac
You should title this, casper js in your browser. But this is really cool. How
did you build it?

~~~
gggarnier
Thank you for the suggestion - I've updated the title.

Actually it runs the script on a server and uses socket.io to push the results
back to the browser in real time.

